# few questions about 25 hp 2 smoke props?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/index.php

http://www.ptprop.com/component/option,com_virtuemart/page,shop.browse/category_id,1/Itemid,46/


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

get a tinytach 2c model and 13'' pitch stainless steel propeller for your merc.

11" is too low for it unless u carry a very heavy load.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i emailed tiny tach today and they told me i should get model# TT 226-RXL , i dont even see that one on their web page??? i do see where you can get 2-2C models, one you can reset and one you cant, other than that are they the same?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> TT226R-2XLR
> 
> * Most multi-cylinder outboards.
> * Note: You can reset.
> ...


http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/gasoline.php

near middle of page


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

got it!! thanks brett


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

I would contact Capt. Ron a sponsor on this forum and his business name is The Skiff Shop. He just set me up totally with a 4 blade Powertech prop and put in an extra super-cup in the blades that really holds the water. I can run the 25 Merc. with the prop tips coming out of the water and no cavitation even wide open. It was a 4 blade and kinda pricey but it holds water as good as the old $600. predator props and seems to defy nature. He had to re-send me an 11 pitch as the 12 pitch was a tad too much prop only turning 5700 rpm's and the 11 turns 6250 wide open and trimmed out (way out lol)- sounds like a sewing machine running and sweet!!!! He also sent me a tiny tach and that really helped out since without it you would swear the motor was turning 10 grand but it's very deceiving trying to guess. If possible go the extra hundred for the 4 blade if you want the last degree of performance otherwise I am sure the 3 blade with his magic cup would be almost as sweet.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats good info man , thanks  i definitely need to get a tach so i can see what she's turning


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Whatcha doin this weekend? I'm gonna have my minnow out and I still have 2 of Capt. Ron's props. Maybe we can try my 4 blade or the 3 blade with the extra cupping on your boat and see how she performs. I'm going to buy the 4 blade but maybe you can give them a try before I send it back to Ron.

Plus I'd love to borrow your handheld to see what I'm running.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Whatcha doin this weekend?  I'm gonna have my minnow out and I still have 2 of Capt. Ron's props.  Maybe we can try my 4 blade or the 3 blade with the extra cupping on your boat and see how she performs.  I'm going to buy the 4 blade but maybe you can give them a try before I send it back to Ron.
> 
> Plus I'd love to borrow your handheld to see what I'm running.


that sounds great jordan, i would really like to give those props a shot. i'll be booked up all day sat. but can definitely do something sunday if thats posible and also going to try and hit low tide in the late afternoon next week. i'd be happy to let you use the gps for some high speed test runs   if your going out sat. and sun is bad for you then maybe we can hook up tonight or sometime fri. and i'll give you the gps so you can do your testing


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking I'll be in the boat both days. Sat and Sunday Where would be a good smooth place to go run them on sun?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I'm thinking I'll be in the boat both days.  Sat and Sunday  Where would be a good smooth place to go run them on sun?


how about the 210 bridge in palm valley???????


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

How bout I meet you in Mandarin and that way I don't get lost getting over there.

I'm still new to the area. Don't know my way around yet.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> How bout I meet you in Mandarin and that way I don't get lost getting over there.
> 
> I'm still new to the area.  Don't know my way around yet.


sounds great, what time are you thinking about going?


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Give me a call tonight or tommorrow, we'll talk about it.

(386) 365-0808


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

We still goin Sunday?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> We still goin Sunday?


yes, had a long day yesterday, i'll call you this afternoon to nail down a time, i got the boat ready to go


----------

